# Seeking accountant for expat taxes (Canada - Singapore)



## sdjena (Aug 26, 2014)

Dear all,

I am a permanent resident of Québec, Canada, and I accepted a 9 months post-doctoral research position in Singapore, leaving in a few weeks.

Tax implications are more complicated as I thought. I am therefore looking for a Montreal based accountant that is familiar with international / expat taxes for Canadian residents to clarify my doubts concerning my tax obligations in Canada for my salary in Singapore.

I would highly appreciate your recommendations.

Many thanks in advance!

Sanjay


----------

